# Nominate your favourite diy recipe



## Strontium

What are your favourite recipes in the following categories:

Breakfast
Menthol
Bakery
Fruit
And......
Overall best recipe.

They can be original recipes or ones from ELR/ATF etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

Mine are

Pebbles/Ella's shortbread biscuit
Frozen Pine
Simple Cannoli
Rhodonite

And overall is Simple Cannoli.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

For me of the diy my absolute favorite is @Andre bowden mate clone. 
Second cussing cannoli

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre's Mate overall

Honourable mentions:

Simply Connolli- bakery
Canary Coulis- Fruit (although this was a commercial juice)
Barra Borra White - tobacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Ooooooh ....this one is easy. All original of course. 

*Breakfast* : Floops
*Menthol* : Tropix
*Bakery* : Sinister or Lemmings or Goblin
*Fruit* : Island Style or Triathlon
*Dessert* : Appleby
*Overall best recipe* : Groot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

Gotta put Pebbles cream bronut on here, what a winner, tastes like zoob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

